# Big Foot



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

I was triming up the hair between Spanky's toes and noticed that his front paws are bigger than his back paws. Is this normal or since he is only 4 months will they end up all the same in the end?
Thanks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it. Puppies don't grow evenly. You may notice his back legs grow faster than his front, etc....everything usually evens out.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

As long as nothing gets as big as his ego or Puppy-tude!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

welp, massimo is 4 and his front paws are larger than his back ones. guess he never really evened out. lol


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

we can buy by booties in 2 sizes and they can split them up!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy's front paws are larger than her back ones and she's over 2 yrs.
She uses her front ones like cat paws. It's so weird!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Cosy's front paws are larger than her back ones and she's over 2 yrs.
> She uses her front ones like cat paws. It's so weird![/B]


Well I had to go check to see if we had same size paws here. LOL Yep, we do!! But I do have to add that both of
mine play like cats a lot and use their paws like cats. Even when it comes to washing their head and face area, they
will lick their front paws and then rub the area they are wanting to get to. It is really funny to watch since I've
always had cats growing up.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> As long as nothing gets as big as his ego or Puppy-tude![/B]


so true, :smrofl:


----------

